# Florapride and plants



## Matt201985 (Dec 27, 2005)

*Florapride and plants, Plz Help!*

I heard too much Florapride in a tank will cause high nitrates and kill ur fish, but i also heard too much Florapride in just a tank with plants was good. I have a java fern thats dying, i put it in a quart sized jar with a 15gal dose of Florapride, is that crazy? i heard it wont hurt the plant, it will help it. any input? all my plants are dying,


----------



## Matt201985 (Dec 27, 2005)

Im new to planting tanks, so i dont know a whole lot


----------



## rallyguy44 (Feb 11, 2006)

It doesn't seem like you could overdose your plant when it's just in a jar, but I wouldn't put more than the recommended dose into the tank with the fish.

What kind of lights do you have on your tank? They could be the reason your plants are struggling.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Too many nutrients for the most part will not hurt your plant. Too much of a few will prevent the uptake of certain other nutrients. For the java fern, did you bury the rhizome? That will kill it. What other plants do you have? What type of lighting? Complete tank specs would be very beneficial including fertilizers and dosing schedule.


----------

